# Hydro heater- old franklin hydronic woodstove



## jac900t (Sep 5, 2011)

Howdy:  I'm new to this forum.  I have a Hydro heater (Reading PA - 1970's). it has coils for making hot water, which I use to heat my 2,000 sq ft house/shop.  It has an 8" stack and I have used it off & on for 6years.  it came with the house.  It will burn about 5-6hrs when fully loaded and dampered to provide about 140 deg F water (returns from loop @ 120) with a 300 def stack temp.  I will be using it extensively this winter as I will be home ("retired"- read unemployed and above 64).  I would really appreciate some advice on managing the stove with an eye to getting successful 8 hr burns.  

     Having said all that, the inlet air has 2 - 1"dia flapper controlled inlets that put the air just on the lower inside threshold of the folding, full width doors. each of the four doors has a horizontal, sliding air opening.  the exhaust stack is 8" dia, with a manual damper.

     1. I was hoping to find a kit for thermostatically  control the exhaust damper for a more even (hopefully slower) burn  Being a mechanical type (techie now clockmaker) I thought of getting a bimetal and linking it to the existing damper...then thought better of "reinventing the wheel".  I have not been able to locate any info on kits to dothis.

     2. modulating the input air would be VERY difficult on the doors, so I began to look at the 2 flappered inlets on the back-- I could feed them outside air (it would be preheated n the 4 ft it travels inside the stove)  and somehow modulate the supply, perhaps based on stack temperature or firebox outside wall temperature??

   If anyone has any links to kit sources, advice on experience or comments - Thanks in advance.  John C.


----------



## Dune (Sep 5, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Like Dune said pictures/descriptions/more info. That will yield you some targeted info. You are in the right place for sure, plenty of good people here who will gladly pass on their wealth of been there done that knowledge. Happy hunting.


----------

